# Long Coat German Shepherd Breeder



## auhsyl (Oct 20, 2017)

I am looking to add a long coat German Shepherd into my life in a few years. Can you all recommend reputable breeders of long coat German Shepherds? I really want to get to know the breeder and ask them questions.

Here are the traits I want in my long coat German Shepherd: willing to please, low energy but still able to do obedience training, go hiking, and play ball. I really want to be able to take my dog with me everywhere. I would like him to be able to guard my family & house, but doesn't have to have super high drive like a police dog. 

The picture I posted is a photo off of google. This is the color preference I would like.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

There really are no "reputable" LC GSD breeders, as good breeders won't be breeding for a technical fault, which is what a long coat is. I'd recommend finding a good West German Showline breeder (I'm sure folks here can recommend some good ones). Sounds about what you're looking for, and it's definitely not uncommon for LC pups to crop up in litters. My boy was from a west German working line / WGSL x litter. Neither parents were long coats but both carried the recessive, so I ended up with a long coat. Wasn't looking for one, but he was matched with me by my breeder based off of what I was looking for and I couldn't be happier with him.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I agree with Spetzio - any time a breeder is focused solely on one, single physical characteristic (coat colour, coat length, etc) you have to be very wary of what they produce. When you want a specific characteristic that isn't common, you tend to end up bottle necking the gene pool. When you do that, things like what you've described become a gamble because temperament and health haven't been put as the priority. 

I also recommend what Spetzio said. Contact a show line breeder and ask if there's a possibility of them producing a long coated dog to your liking any time soon. They'll know if their dogs have the long coat gene. A good dog is always worth the wait IMHO.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If a breeder is showing and titling their dogs, doing something with them and not just breeding yet happens to be breeding long stock coats (a long coat is a major fault. Long stock is allowed for breeding and has its own classes in SV style shows. The dog you pictured is a long stock) then there is nothing wrong with that breeder. Finding one that happens to meet those criteria, though, will be hard. You will be better off finding a good show line breeder whom you like and like their dogs and then wait for a long stock puppy. They are pretty common.

Do you have an area where you would prefer to look, a driving distance for a breeder or is anywhere in the USA OK?


----------



## auhsyl (Oct 20, 2017)

lhczth said:


> If a breeder is showing and titling their dogs, doing something with them and not just breeding yet happens to be breeding long stock coats (a long coat is a major fault. Long stock is allowed for breeding and has its own classes in SV style shows. The dog you pictured is a long stock) then there is nothing wrong with that breeder. Finding one that happens to meet those criteria, though, will be hard. You will be better off finding a good show line breeder whom you like and like their dogs and then wait for a long stock puppy. They are pretty common.
> 
> Do you have an area where you would prefer to look, a driving distance for a breeder or is anywhere in the USA OK?


What does SV stand for? (sorry for the newbie question).

Why would it be hard if you don't mind me asking?

I am willing to wait. I won't be ready for another 3-4 years to add one into my life.

Anywhere in the USA is fine. I currently reside in NC but will be moving to CA in a few years. I really want to get to know the breeder and definitely learn more.

The photo I have added is my dream style GSD! This photo is from Google. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## julbars (Aug 10, 2017)

in Europe they do show Long coat GS.

One of breeders:

House-Barrett introduces deep red and black Long Haired German Shepherds and the Long Coated German Shepherd Barrett


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Long stock coats are not a fault. Long coat without undercoat is indeed a fault, but long stock is not. (Sorry, I missed that you covered that Lisa).

I would look into Ertel Haus/von den Baren (same kennel), I don't believe she has anything posted at the moment but it would be worth contacting her. I've liked the dogs I've met from her, particularly her male Roky. Otherwise I unfortunately don't have many connections in the WGSL world, but she could possibly direct you or knows of some upcoming litters.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

SV is the German shepherd dog club of Germany so SV style shows would be conformation shows as judged by the rules of the SV. Since the dog you showed is a German show line dog with a long stock coat, he would be shown in the SV style shows.

In the USA the long stock classes at the shows are pretty small compared to the classes with the stock coated dogs. There aren't a lot of people showing and working long stock coats so that is why I say it will be hard to find a breeder that is doing more with their dogs than just making puppies. 

This breeder is in KY. I have met Charlie and showed with some of his dogs. Very nice breeder who does get long stock coats in his litters (and they show them). The dogs I have seen shown appeared to be of sound temperament several being handled by kids. He also has a good reputation.
Drache Feld German Shepherds ? German Shepherd Breeders

I know this breeder personally and have trained with a few of her dogs. She works and titles most of her dogs herself. She tries to breed for good open solid temperaments, dogs that can be worked and titled, but that are suitable for many active companion homes. She is in MI and does get long stock coats in her litters. 
https://www.facebook.com/gerstbrei/

I try to only recommend breeders I have either personal experience with or have seen enough to get a good feel for their breeding programs. I have working lines so my list of showline breeders that I would send someone to is small.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My puppy Baron is a long coat, I'm very pleased with him and so I can recommend his breeder who breeds long coats. Candice Spencer Schultz Royal K9 Kennels in South Dakota. She does ship. This is her website:german shepherd breeder - Home - Fort Pierre, SD. For current updates and puppies check her face book page for Royal K9 Kennel https://www.facebook.com/groups/370846999792091/.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm, just looking at the website, I would be very hesitant... 
Three breeding males (one with only preliminary OFA results), six breeding females, one home bred which was named with a world famous kennel name in the Czech Republic (extreme no no in the dog world). 
I don't like when someone requires in their contract, that you have to feed a specific supplement which they happen to sell... 
Also, none of the dogs have any titles through either show or working.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I got Asher from von lotta kennels near Atlanta, GA. I think they occasionally have long coated puppies available.


----------



## kiakandai (Nov 13, 2017)

I did see the post of your idea dog and this variety of shepherds is not like this but you may still consider it out of curiousity. It is the Old Type German Shepherd. So you don´t have a traditional German Shepherd with long coat, Instead you have a shepherd with an absolute straight back and very thick coat and undercoat in a variety of colors since these guys come from ex DDR lines.

Here is their story. Belgium, Germany and France all have a club, although their own countries do not recognize them as a breed. If you research deutsche-schaeferhund.com/en/the_breed/altdeutscher_schaeferhund.html, you should find it.


----------

